# Running outdoor gas line



## SanDiego808 (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm redoing my entire backyard and my plans call for running about 60' of gas line to two different appliances, outdoor kitchen and fire pit. I've read some older threads about this same issue and was wondering if anything has changed as far as material or technique goes?

I'm planning on tapping into an existing gas line connected to my dryer. After I tee in, I plan on going underground for the rest of the way. Here's where I need some advice. Both the outdoor kitchen and fire pit will be on top of concrete slabs. This means I will need to run everything prior. Can the Polythylene gas line be embedded in a slab? If so, do I still need risers since they'll be encapsulated in concrete? 

I'm new at running gas lines, so I appreciate any help I can get. 

James (San Diego)


----------



## plumber Jim (Mar 30, 2008)

Get a licensed plumber to do that. Gas is serious... never mind that a leak can be deadly but you need to size it correctly and can't just tap into the dryer gas pipe.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Poly gas line isn't a DIY material. I agree with Plumber Jim that this isn't a job for a DIYer...Locates, permits, burial depths, tracer wires, proper materials, air test, and line sizing will all be critical factors. I can almost assure you that you cannot tee into your dryer's line and be able to supply those two devices on 60' of extra demand. There's a very good chance that you'll need to take it off right at the meter unless you want to reconfigure your home's gasline.


----------



## log_doc_rob (Sep 5, 2009)

I agree, call a professional. Your gas firepit is at least 90k BTU to as much as 300k BTU and a good gas grill will be another 50k BTU, those added to the demand of your dryer would definitely over tax a 1/2" gas line.


----------



## SanDiego808 (Sep 1, 2009)

I appreciate the professional advice. I'll be calling a plumber to take over this section of the project. 

Let me ask you guys some questions. Is there anything I can do to alleviate some of the costs for getting a plumber? Can I trench everything out to code so all he has to do is tie in and lay the poly? What about material? I have a contact through which I can obtain the poly.

I don't want to sound like a cheap a$$, but I have so many other things to do in the backyard that I want to start cutting costs where I can so I can apply those savings to the overall budget. 

James


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

I am sure you could do the trenching to save money. Finding a Plumber who will agree to doing only labor "may" be a problem. Possible, but harder than just hiring one to supply both the parts and labor both.


----------



## plumber Jim (Mar 30, 2008)

I agree, A plumber will give you a better price if you trench it the way he asks. Now suppling the material is another thing. I don't know a plumber who will want to install yous gas pipe. We feel better running our own stuff, that way we know there shouldn't be any problems.


----------



## mics_54 (Sep 7, 2009)

James, get a plumber out to look at it and ask him those questions about saving you some cash. I think they are reasonable questions however if the plumber supplies ALL the materials there is less chance that there will be holdups for missing parts/materials...and he can't blame YOU.


----------



## log_doc_rob (Sep 5, 2009)

The plumber *really* doesn't want to dig that trench and will probably cut you a deal *IF* you did it to his specifications and he doesn't have to do any extra digging work. I don't install owner supplied parts......too much liability. You wouldn't ask your doctor to install a kidney you bought on Ebay would you?


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

log_doc_rob said:


> I don't install owner supplied parts......too much liability. You wouldn't ask your doctor to install a kidney you bought on Ebay would you?


I am not trying to be rude, hi-jack the thread, or start a big debate, but I have heard the "liability" arguement many times before, and simply feel like i am being lied to everytime.

Say you hand me a quote that says you are going to do the job for $1000 and it breaks down to $500 for labor, $400 for a Binford 3000, and $100 for misc parts. If I can buy the Binford 3000 for $100 on eBay, why would that have anything to do with anything? I would think that as far as liability is concerned, it would give you the perfect out for any problem, since you didn't supply the part you would get to charge me for ANY call back. How do I know you aren't buying the parts from ebay yourself?

Why is it such a terrible thing to say "I won't supply customers parts, because I lose the mark-up"? i don't know how other feels, but if someone said this to me I would have a heck of a lot more respect for them, and would at least feel like i was dealing with somebody honest.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

From my point of view, it concerns the law. If I install a bad part and someone gets hurt, or a home burns down, I can be sued because I am a licensed installer. I also don't want to have to check every part a customer has given me to make sure it is safe and operating correctly. Would you believe the installer that charged you for labor, and then told you it was a bad part when it failed to do the job it is intended to do? If my customers want to save a low percentage on parts, then they can have someone else install it. It is not the money, it is the time taken for inspection of what I am handed.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

From my point of view, it concerns the law. If I install a bad part and someone gets hurt, or a home burns down, I can be sued because I am a licensed installer. I also don't want to have to check every part a customer has given me to make sure it is safe and operating correctly. Would you believe the installer that charged you for labor, and then told you it was a bad part when it failed to do the job it is intended to do? If my customers want to save a low percentage on parts, then they can have someone else install it. It is not the money, it is the time taken for inspection of what I am handed. If you told me you got the part or equipment from E-bay, I would simply walk off the job.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

majakdragon said:


> It is not the money, it is the time taken for inspection of what I am handed.


i guess that makes sense...

So let's say it's a gas regulator, or a backflow preventer, or something similiar with internal parts that are hard to inspect.

If you buy this from the local supply house, I assume you open the box, roll it around in your hand, take a quick look, and slap it in.

How is this process any different if I bought it, and handed you the product, new in the box. Aren't you going to get sued either way if my house blows up? actually, I'm no lawyer, but I'd think you'd be LESS liable if it were my part, not more

again, I'm not trying to argue, just trying to understand


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

I've noticed that most manufacturing problems / defects show up within a relatively short time. If there is a problem, I'm in the middle and lose more than the mark up. So when I hire a contractor, they supply everything.

Just my 2¢


----------



## log_doc_rob (Sep 5, 2009)

OK, put yourself in the position of the lawyer for a child what is severly burned by an explosion from a gas firepit that blew a fireball out because of a regulator that stuck open because the homeowner that provided it didn't tell the installer that Spot had urinated on this regulator, causing it to corrode over time and stick in the open position and thus causing the gas flowing to the firepit to be unregulated. 

Who does the lawyer come after, the grieving homeowner who actually caused the problem or the "RICH" business owner with a $5 million liability policy? Even if Joe Businessman wins, he has spent tens of thousands of dollars defending himself because a tight homeowner wanted to save $75 on a regulator, *PLUS,* his business' name is drug thru the mud by the media and he is left with the thought of had he refused to install an owner supplied part, a child would never been hurt.

I am a business owner and I am a DIYer too, but I know where to draw the line, but if I am in doubt, I ask professionals as to why I can't do something myself.

Hope this helps.


----------



## djrussell (Jun 23, 2009)

go after Spot. bad dog!


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

I would rather give up the job, than take the chance on a customer supplied part. I trust my suppliers and hope a customer has good luck with what they bought. I won't know, because I won't be involved.


----------



## log_doc_rob (Sep 5, 2009)

Plus, when said part fails, the homeowner demands that you come back out, free of charge, because they say you installed it wrong.

Please do not get me wrong, I am all for the handy homeowner repairing things that are within his abilities and we all have different levels of abilities, but there are some areas of repair that are not DIY, Gas plumbing, some electrical, gas fireplaces, most HVAC....... You may be able to get it right, but if you miss one "minor" thing, people can die.


----------



## Mike the Cuban (Jun 11, 2017)

I just signed up here just to be able to put my 5 cents on this. 
The man needs a solution not a lecture on law and liability, he can take that up with the city he resides on.
Taping to an existing source, placing a pipe in a trench and attaching a regulator is " NOT " rocket sience. 
People come here looking for guidance and it seems some of you on this matter, felt very intimidating. Granted gas is not forgiving like watter, but carefully done and tested for leaks, ( test kit is very inexpensive , a plug and a gage) is very safe. As to length and pressure, tables are public domain. I agree I will go to the meter instead of water heater but 
If you don't want to impart your little knowledge to others, is simple . Stay out !


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Mike the Cuban said:


> I just signed up here just to be able to put my 5 cents on this.
> The man needs a solution not a lecture on law and liability, he can take that up with the city he resides on.
> Taping to an existing source, placing a pipe in a trench and attaching a regulator is " NOT " rocket sience.
> People come here looking for guidance and it seems some of you on this matter, felt very intimidating. Granted gas is not forgiving like watter, but carefully done and tested for leaks, ( test kit is very inexpensive , a plug and a gage) is very safe. As to length and pressure, tables are public domain. I agree I will go to the meter instead of water heater but
> If you don't want to impart your little knowledge to others, is simple . Stay out !


As a new member you need to look at posting dates. You responded to a 2009 post.

Sent from my RCT6203W46 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

If customer supplies any material said customer will have to honor all warranties on any supplied material. Anything missing at time of install will have to be procured by the provider of said material to be used and additional labor charges may be incurred for any delays or extra trips to complete the job. Your warranty will be for the installation only that said installation meets or exceed the manufactures recommendation and local codes.


----------

